# Chevy 2500 HD 6.6l Duramax?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Have to buy a new truck. Anyone driving one of the new 2011 Chevy 2500 HD with the 6.6l Duramax and Allison 6-speed?

Trying to decide between gas/diesel. I don't pull all that much, so I'm also looking at the Ford F250 6.2l gas and the 2500 HD Chevy 6.0l gas...can't make my mind up.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Ford for sure. A lot better truck , better looking and you dont have that sissy front suspension.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

GM Beefed up the front suspension on the 2011s... Much different now. And I hear you can get a snow plow prep package with the Duramax which is something you couldn't do previously. Duramax has a proven track record. The new Ford diesel doesn't yet... Get what you like to drive more.... btw, a Ford mechanic told a guy to get the duramax instead of the new ford.... take it for what it's worth..


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I ended up getting a new 2011 Chev 2500 HD. Chev beefed up the frame, front suspension and is powered by a proven engine/tranny setup. You can't beat that Allison trans..

Ford has some good reviews on the new engine, but with many 1st year applications, there are issues arising already...just do a search.


----------



## Hellacious (Jan 13, 2011)

Well thats a shame. Good luck with Govt Motors


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

My uncle bought one of the new Fords, and last I heard it wouldn't even start if the temps went below 32...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hellacious said:


> Well thats a shame. Good luck with Govt Motors


Original....next.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hellacious said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats a shame. Good luck with Govt Motors
> ...


Obama Motors...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

That's a heck of a truck! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice truck Andrew.

Goob


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully you don't have the same experience as they had on the Eastman's HUNTING TV had on their experience today! 2011 Obama Motors truck with Dirtymax. They are headed to Nevada on their 2011 with "less than 12K miles" and some emissions control system has made it so that the truck will not go over 4mph. They were not happy; I was surprised to see the host be so critical, but I would probably do the same in that situation as they were late for meeting their guide. it was on Outdoors channel recorded last night at 9 pm. Sounds absolutely ridiculous to me and it is a legitimate issue! 
Following taken from http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/2011- ... ation.html. Sounds like they have the Prius beat on inconvenience with this DEF crap! *Did they go through this with you before selling it to you?*


> The exhaust after treatment technology of the new Duramax 6.6L diesel engine available on the 2011 Silverado and Sierra trucks and 2010 interim and 2011 Express and Savana vans features the use of Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF).
> The DEF system must be refilled periodically in order to maintain proper operation. Refer to the June edition of TechLink for details on DEF system operation.
> The DEF required for emission reduction is contained in a 5.3 gallon (20 liter) reservoir, providing a range of approximately 5,000 miles (8,000 km) between refills. If the DEF is not refilled, the vehicle's speed will be limited.
> The Driver Information Center (DIC) will provide the driver with current information about the DEF system operation and range. These messages include:
> ...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29....you need to read up a bit on the new diesels...

Here's from the Ford 250 manual.....

_WARNING: Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) must be refilled when
low or replaced when contaminated or the vehicle speed will be speed limited to 55 mph (89 km/h) and then 50 mph (80 km/h). In these conditions, drive with caution and refill DEF immediately. If the DEF becomes empty or contaminated fluid is not replaced, the vehicle will become limited to idle speed only once stopped. In these conditions, be cautious where you stop the vehicle because you may not be able to drive long distances and will not be able to maintain highway speeds until DEF is refilled or replaced._

Not an issue...if you just pay attention to the DEF warning lights and fill it when required. Both Ford and Chevy say typically when you have the oil changed. Sounds like the Eastman boys should have read their manual......


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Dodge is using DEF (urea) now as well. Government regulations and all that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought that I read that Dodge is doing something differend than the DEF but they are having problems also.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I looked it up, Dodge is using something called Bluetec, it involves a particulate filter in the exhaust. Doesn't sound like it needs a DEF, but its having some growing pains as well. New government regs have kind of screwed up the diesel market, at least for a little while. 
I got to say I really don't like the idea of YET another fluid to keep your eye on.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The technology using a urea based liquid to reduce emissions is not new....been used in power plants and diesel vehicles in europe for some time.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

YOU MADE A SOLID PICKthere is a reason why the all new f-250 f350 did not get motor trend truck of the year. because they are garbage.tHAT SAYS ALOT USUALLY WHEN A COMPANY DOES AN ALL NEW DESIGN ON A TRUCK THEY RECEIVE THE AWARD WELL THE AWARD WENT TO CHEVROLET.WE HAVE 5 NEW FORDS AT WORK AND THEY HAVE ALOT OF ISSUES ALREADY 3 OF THEM HAVE MAJOR ELECTRICAL ISSUES.THEY ARE COLD BLOIODED AND UGLY AS ANY TRUCK I HAVE SEEN.THIS COMING FROM A GUY THAT DRIVES A 2005 F-350


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

gdog said:


> I ended up getting a new 2011 Chev 2500 HD. Chev beefed up the frame, front suspension and is powered by a proven engine/tranny setup. You can't beat that Allison trans..
> 
> Ford has some good reviews on the new engine, but with many 1st year applications, there are issues arising already...just do a search.


best choice you'll ever make! the allison tranny alone will make it worth wild! i don't understand these GM haters.

ford doesn't have much these days. their best days were the mid 90's ford powerstroke, which are long gone.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bkelz said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand these GM haters.
> ...


What is not to understand about bankruptcy due to poor management and product? Of course, that question is complex. Ford is certainly having a little issue with the newer higher temp emissions requirements. To say they don't have much...other than 3 or 4 of the top 10 sellers not to mention the best selling vehicle 30+ years running seems laughable to me. Any reasonable person has to give the nod to the dirtymax/Allison over the Ford due to the government intervention that certainly contributes to thousands of deaths each year and many of the issues in the industry, GM will likely have more trouble too...


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


poor management, you bet!

i don't want to be nit picky over small things, but concerning the bankruptcy issue give me a BRAKE! ford will *NEVER* go bankruptcy. they have been in bed with the fed government so long its not even funny. when i was in the military, you know how many contracts are with ford? way more than GM. just the small amount i have seen its ridiculous. every time there was a new order of fleet vehicles, 8 out of 10 they were from ford. the others consisted of Chrysler and GM.

all your high ranking officials even drove ford taurus, some chrysler 300 for the 1,2,3,4 star generals. the only GMs that i saw were trucks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bkelz said:


> poor management, you bet!
> 
> i don't want to be nit picky over small things, but concerning the bankruptcy issue give me a BRAKE! ford will *NEVER* go bankruptcy. they have been in bed with the fed government so long its not even funny. when i was in the military, you know how many contracts are with ford? way more than GM. just the small amount i have seen its ridiculous. every time there was a new order of fleet vehicles, 8 out of 10 they were from ford. the others consisted of Chrysler and GM.
> 
> all your high ranking officials even drove ford taurus, some chrysler 300 for the 1,2,3,4 star generals. the only GMs that i saw were trucks.


That is an interesting perspective, but ironic to hear that Ford is in cahoots after the travesty they created in the GM and Chrysler BK's. They strong arms thousands of stockholders illegally, then forced ridiculous concesssions with nearly all particularly hosing Daimler all to benefit one of the main culprits of the whole BK-the UAW...this will be interesting to see how this works to negotiate union contracts when the union is the 55% owner...


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> > poor management, you bet!
> ...


you know huge29, i can't disagree with you. now im very conservative, and pro capitalism, but there's no doubt that the larger these companies get and the more potentially monopolized they become, corruption follows. its sad, but true. honestly with the down fall of GM, Chrysler, Saturn, exc. exc.....i can't blame ford for wanting to move in and take over stocks holders and all. but corruption im sure they felt was inevitable. to me its just big corp doing its same ol' same ol'.

concerning the unions issue, your right it will be interesting to see how this pans out. i actually hate unions, although 80 years ago, i would say much differently. unions today are basically just another big corporation "backing" employees. who those employees work for another big corp. basically, both unions and big corps are in the interest of themselves. hopes this made sense.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree about the Unions. They hold the companies by the Balls, and are likely one of the many reasons the American auto makers are went to ****.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

lehi said:


> I agree about the Unions. They hold the companies by the Balls, and are likely one of the many reasons the American auto makers are went to ****


Amen to that brother!


----------

